# Introducing..



## Bunny-Love (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi everyone 
I am new to the forum, I am a rabbit lover having been the mummy to three darling breeds. My latest Albie, is a 6 month cross between a dwarf and a mini-lop (I think).

I have lots to share on the subject of rabbits and hope to hear your stories too.

http://www.yeepet.com/group/groupmine.php?header=myhome


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bunny-Love said:


> Hi everyone
> I am new to the forum, I am a rabbit lover having been the mummy to three darling breeds. My latest Albie, is a 6 month cross between a dwarf and a mini-lop (I think).
> 
> I have lots to share on the subject of rabbits and hope to hear your stories too.
> ...


Hiya!!

Are you on rabbits united too? Sure i recognise your username


----------



## Bunny-Love (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello

no I am not on rabbits united but I will check it out. I am trying to start a group forum on yeepet (its a really sweet pet community) but then I came across this.
Shall check out rabbit united
A bunny fan yourself?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yep am huge bunny fan!!! You will love rabbits united Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin You have a lovely bun there  How old is he? I have 2 rescue buns Joey and Saffy


----------



## Bunny-Love (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks I love him to pieces he is around 6 months old

His original owners had to give him up because of their enraged 3 year old who took a hammer to his cage.
He was really timid when he first arrived at home with me but now he is such a joyful wee soul.

I checked out the forum thanks, you should join this group too!
http://www.yeepet.com/group/group_profile_public_joined.php?gid=44


So how do your two get on then? I had a male and a female at one point and boy was it difficult to separate them. I had had Heeman 'seen to' which apparently was to level him out a bit. Try telling him that haha.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lovely bunny,,,,


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bunny-Love said:


> Thanks I love him to pieces he is around 6 months old
> 
> His original owners had to give him up because of their enraged 3 year old who took a hammer to his cage.
> He was really timid when he first arrived at home with me but now he is such a joyful wee soul.
> ...


They absolutely adore eachother, how do you mean they were difficult to seperate? Do you mean you have him neutered?


----------

